# Pancake compressors



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Ingersol Rand oil type compressors. Forgot the model, $289 brand new out the door


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Thomas hands down going on 11 years of day in and day out running. BUT, they don't make them anymore. So my second pick would be California, third would be the Makita high pressure compressor(not pancake). I have a feeling this will be the next trend in air compressors. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NorthEnd (Mar 4, 2013)

Those $169 Porter Cable package deals at the Depot are perfect for what you are doing. 

I've had mine for 10 years now, and use it every day. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

I should clarify California Air Tools. The style you want is somewhere around 200 bucks and can be ordered through Home Depot.

Here is a vid next to competitor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=C8cZpa_0BME


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Everyone screams big tank when it comes to compressors. But if you do go big, you need to get one with a properly powered motor or it will not last. And good compressors are not cheap. if your only getting two or three years out of one, you need to spend more money on better quality. I get on average 5-7 years out of mine and we use them hard. have had my gas powered Hitachi one for 10+ years although this is only used where electricity is not available. I do not buy tools from the big box stores, your better off buying from a dealer who specializes in them. but if your just a do it yourselfer I imagine any compressor from depot or lowes will lay some wood floor or any other fixes around the house. just stay away from Menards or harbor freight.


----------

